# Varroa Still a Major Challenge?



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

I found this an interesting read and apologize if it has already been covered. It is thought provoking and well done IMO. Some of the links are also a very good read.

http://tdaynard.com/2015/01/02/what-killed-ontario-bees-last-winter-2/


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, thought provoking indeed. 

Dr. Latshaw, are you subscribed to BEE-L? Have not seen you posting there, that's why I ask. BEE-L is another, very interesting platform of discussing bee related issues. Everyone should check it out sometimes.

Their January list of topics, included exactly this same topic you just brought up, using the title "-What Killed Ontario Bees Last Winter?-".

On BEE-L, every time the topic gets more than 40 replies but various participants, you know it's going to get "interesting". This is one of them topics that gets in that category. I've never seen Randy Oliver post here on Beesource. But he is a regular on BEE-L.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Apis,

I haven't been on BEE-L in quite some time. Every so often I get pointed in that direction for a discussion.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

With regard to the thread's title, within the linked story; *'University of Guelph bee researcher Dr. Ernesto Guzman and his colleagues concluded in a 2010 report that varroa mites are responsible for about 85% of over-winter bee deaths in Ontario.'* That comment alone strongly suggests that varroa continue to be a major challenge. 
While I don't know about the number, it is my opinion that in most colony collapses, varroa are a significant factor.....even outside of Ontario.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

But Joe, did you not hear? It's neonics... End of discussion
k:


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

beemandan said:


> With regard to the thread's title, within the linked story; *'University of Guelph bee researcher Dr. Ernesto Guzman and his colleagues concluded in a 2010 report that varroa mites are responsible for about 85% of over-winter bee deaths in Ontario.'* That comment alone strongly suggests that varroa continue to be a major challenge.
> While I don't know about the number, it is my opinion that in most colony collapses, varroa are a significant factor.....even outside of Ontario.


You are right Ian. The ontario beekeepers association said that it was neonics killing all the bees. They never said anything about mites. Hmm😳


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

it is a combination, mostly mite related one way or another.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Historically Ontario beekeepers have been able to maintain colonies with varroa. So recently they have somehow lost this ability. I dunno I am not convinced it is a lack of varroa control. Of interest in the link provided by Joe are the experiences of 3 commercial beekeepers. One who does not pollinate blueberries with the lowest winter losses , less than 10%. Another beekeeper who only pollinates blueberries in the Maritimes with losses at 30%. His hives rebuild for the rest of the season... no honey is harvested. I do not understand how he could survive financially. The last beekeeper who pollinated blueberries and then produces honey afterwards had losses of 80-90%. 

Looks like the pollination of blueberries is very expensive to Ontario beekeepers.

Jean-Marc


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Haraga said:


> You are right Ian. The ontario beekeepers association said that it was neonics killing all the bees. They never said anything about mites. Hmm&#55357;&#56883;


Or the mismanagement of hives. No one wants to admit to beekeeper error.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

Since I stopped pollination services I've seen a big decrease in losses. In my pollination years my losses were anywhere from 30% to 80%. I don't necessarly say it was the moving or the crops that had anything to do with it or other factors I might take into consideration to what lead to an high mortality rate in winter, I'm sure there are other factors. One thing I do know is that timing is everthing and moving bees from one plot to the next leaves little time for anything else. 

What else I know is that 2011 was my largest lost and my last year of pollination and since then my losses have be 12/13 5%. 13/14 4%, and so far this year 2%. I figure with honey prices the way they are and nucs prices the way they are, why not go that avenue. It leaves me more time to take care of the girls and I can't argue against my current loss rates.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Bingo


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Pollination is hard on bees no question but someone needs to do it and the demand is there, I think if the blueberry growers knew the results of pollination and the issues bees have along with the financial issues the beekeepers have, the price may increase for pollination from 145.00 to 170.00 because the package bees are that much to begin with. 1 kg of NZ bees is 169.00 in NS and if I lose a hive because of pollination then I want full value of a replacement for the next year. Lets not forget the feed and labor it takes to get the bees to a pollination standard.
Sometimes it's the cost of doing business, not a great answer but in real life with any business you have issues and losses , been there done that.
All we can do is our best and hope for healthy bees.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Great insight everyone! I know every area is different as is each situation. For example, my operation is treatment free and the bees take a real beating from Varroa. Losses usually run pretty close to 30%. It has been a real learning experience for me, but the end goal is to produce stock for the commercial industry. Mite resistance is elusive, but being able to produce lines that hold up just a little better than average is well worth it.

On the other side of the coin, we run feeding trials each season and those colonies are started with packages and the mites are cleaned up as best we can at the onset of the trial. It is night and day! Clean hives thrive and grow, but if Varroa is in the equation it really compromises colony growth and survival.

I still think Varroa is one of the biggest challenges.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

JSL said:


> colonies are started with packages and the mites are cleaned up as best we can at the onset


How are they cleaned up?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Mbeck,

I used a procedure modified from http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1186&context=entomologyfacpub

I just sent an article to ABJ that details how the packages are prepped, grown and split. Hopefully it makes it into one of the spring editions.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

JSL said:


> Mbeck,
> 
> I used a procedure modified from http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1186&context=entomologyfacpub
> 
> I just sent an article to ABJ that details how the packages are prepped, grown and split. Hopefully it makes it into one of the spring editions.


Airbrush. Interesting


----------

